# Hi from the UK :)



## kitkatninja (May 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm Ken and I'm in the UK.  Having done various MA's since the late 90's (main one's being Shotokan & Freestyle karate), however I'm now currently studying TSD.

Glad to be onboard here.

-Ken


----------



## 72ronin (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to MT


----------



## seasoned (May 8, 2012)

Yes, Ken, greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to MT Ken!


----------



## Sukerkin (May 8, 2012)

Depending on which end of the country you are from it's either "Good afternoon to you, Kenneth" or "Ey up, Ken, ow at?" .

Welcome aboard; it is ever a pleasure to see another member from our Sceptred Isle join the ranks :waves:.


----------



## kitkatninja (May 8, 2012)

Thanks guys 



Sukerkin said:


> Depending on which end of the country you are from it's either "Good afternoon to you, Kenneth" or "Ey up, Ken, ow at?" ....



That's true, however because I work in IT, worse things have been said :uhyeah:


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 8, 2012)

Hello Ken, welcome to MT!  Good to have another TSDer on here!


----------



## sfs982000 (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Yondanchris (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------

